# Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows



## Odonate

*Moderator note*: multiple threads have been merged to create this one.
Note that this thread was opened before the French translated title had been announced.  
The translation that was chosen for publication was *Harry Potter et les reliques de la mort*


Bonjour à tous.
je cherche à traduire du mieux possible le titre du nouveau tome de J.K.Rowling :
*Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows.*

Mon problème n'est pas sur l'adjectif Dealthy qui est traduisible facilement mais plutot sur "Hallow". Je n'ai trouvé nulle part une traduction de Hallow en tant que nom et pas en tatn que verbe. Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

Merci beaucoup de votre aide.


----------



## jann

this from the Oxford English Dictionary:


> hallow (n.)
> 1. A holy personage, a saint. (Little used after 1500, and now preserved only in all-hallows and its combinations, q.v.)
> 2. In plural, applied to the shrines or relics of saints; the gods of the heathen or their shrines.    In the phrase _to seek hallows_, to visit the shrines or relics of saints; orig. as in sense 1, the saints themselves being thought of as present at their shrines.
> 3. A loud shout or cry, to incite dogs in the chase, to help combined effort, or to attract attention.


also, hallow (v.tr.)


----------



## scorpioyuki

Coucou^^

J'espère que beaucoup de spécialistes viendront répondre à cette question parce que ca m'interesse aussi et j'aime beaucoup harry potter...

Personnellement j'obterais pour" Harry Potter et les sanctuaires mortels"
ou "Harry Potter et les reliques mortelles".

Je ne comprends pas du tout pourquoi sur certains sites français sur Harry Potter ils traduisent ça par " mortels sanctifiés" pcq "deathly" est un adjectif! et pas du tout un nom...ou alors je me trompe mais je trouve ça aberrant.=> en plus hallows est un nom v_v' et pas un adjectif


Sinon j'obte pour ma deuxième proposition pcq dans harry potter on parlait des "horcruxes" qui se réfèrent pour moi à des reliques...
(et on ne peut pas traduire par saint en tt cas je pense, quand on connaît hp)


----------



## pieanne

"Mortel" has 2 meanings in French...
- that cause death
- that's bound to die.

Which one fits the title?


----------



## scorpioyuki

I think it's the first meaning...

Il y a un autre problème
"deathly" peut aussi s'employer comme un nom: un "mortel"

donc vaut-il mieux traduire en tant que nom ou adjectif? parce que ca change totalement le sens
-harry potter les reliques de mortel?
-harry potter et les reliques mortelles? en plus ca serait cadavérique...et c'est pas exactement le sens de l'adjectif "mortel"
bref help!


----------



## pieanne

I guess we won't know until we read the book


----------



## Odonate

pieanne said:


> "Mortel" has 2 meanings in French...
> - that cause death
> - that's bound to die.
> 
> Which one fits the title?



I think we can play on the 2 meanings and that is the subtility.
But you are right. Just one will be the good one.



scorpioyuki said:


> Coucou^^
> 
> J'espère que beaucoup de spécialistes viendront répondre à cette question parce que ca m'interesse aussi et j'aime beaucoup harry potter...
> 
> Personnellement j'obterais pour" Harry Potter et les sanctuaires mortels"
> ou "Harry Potter et les reliques mortelles".
> 
> Je ne comprends pas du tout pourquoi sur certains sites français sur Harry Potter ils traduisent ça par " mortels sanctifiés" pcq "deathly" est un adjectif! et pas du tout un nom...ou alors je me trompe mais je trouve ça aberrant.=> en plus hallows est un nom v_v' et pas un adjectif
> 
> 
> Sinon j'opte pour ma deuxième proposition pcq dans harry potter on parlait des "horcruxes" qui se réfèrent pour moi à des reliques...
> (et on ne peut pas traduire par saint en tt cas je pense, quand on connaît hp)


Salut.
Mon but n'est pas de faire de la pub mais tu parles de quels sites ?
Je suis rédacteur sur [URL enlevé par les modérateurs] et c'est moi qui ai proposé "Harry Potter et les reliques mortelles"


----------



## Intertwined

La traduction la plus appréciée des fans sur Internet (donc pas du tout officielle) serait _*Harry Potter et les saints mortuaires*. _D'autres interprétations tout aussi libres donnent des titres aussi accrocheurs que *Le gouffre mortel, La sanctification des mortels, Les Saints mortels, Les reliques funestes, Les âmes mourantes ou Le halo cadavérique.*​ 
:-D​


----------



## pieanne

Ils ont du oublier "mortifères"...
(je ne suis même pas certaine de l'orthographe...)


----------



## Antonius

Interresting analysis (french and English): 
analyse intéressante:

He ends up with a very convincing solution for the translation.

futureblogs.com/acerberos/?p=200612262020549


----------



## DaiSmallcoal

Brief note:
Hallow ; verb transitive - "to make holy, to consecrate (make sacred)". thus current English 
"Hallowed ground( around a church) , Hallowe'en . "Hallowed be thy name"  ( a saint (obsolete))

the title suggests a juxtaposition between  old, "eerie"  sacred/holy place(s) and impending DEATH ! Deathly - adjective = impending death


----------



## Cath.S.

Je m'y mets :
_Harry Potter et les sanctuaires de la mort._


----------



## timboleicester

egueule said:


> Je m'y mets :
> _Harry Potter et les sanctuaires de la mort._


 
This is the best I 've seen in all threads in all languages. I am working on the Farsi version... 

But we can't know the exact translation until JKR tells us what she means by "Hallows" if it's a place I am putting my money on the above effort. If it's objects then it will have to be "reliques"


----------



## Tresley

'Hallow', as a noun, is not a word that is commonly used in English.  I only know the word from the Lord's Prayer, and in this case, it is a verb:

"Our Father who art in Heaven, hallowed be thy name"

In this sense (as a verb), it means 'to treat as sacred'.

I have looked in my dictionaries (Collins and Chambers) and they both say, as a noun, that it means 'saint'.  I didn't know this before.

When I read the title of the book for the first time, I thought that it was a place name.  Only by reading the book will we all (English-speaking or not) find out.

I can offer no adequate French translation because I don't fully understand the English title...........yet!


----------



## scorpioyuki

Je suis d'accord avec vous et la plupart des titres
J'ai hâte de découvrir la traduction officielle (mais je suis sûre que le traducteur va devoir se renseigner sur internet aussi...)
mais en aucun cas avec " les mortels" qui n'a rien à voir car cela réfère à des hommes! donc à un nom...


----------



## Cath.S.

scorpioyuki said:


> Je suis d'accord avec vous et la plupart des titres
> J'ai hâte de découvrir la traduction officielle (mais je suis sûre que le traducteur va devoir se renseigner sur internet aussi...)
> mais en aucun cas avec " les mortels" qui n'a rien à voir car cela réfère à des hommes! donc à un nom...


Le traducteur, avec un peu de chance, aura lu le livre...


----------



## Beobachter

Additional discussion for translations into other languages here:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=334364


----------



## benjovie

Bonjour,

Une idée m'a traversée l'esprit... Cette traduction est probablement fausse mais je trouve qu'elle sonne bien.

Pourquoi pas : "Harry Potter et les dieux de la mort" ?

En fait pour moi sa sonne plus comme la traduction de "shinigami" de certains anime japonnais soit death god en anglais et dieu de la mort en français.

Bien que dans le cas de Deathly Hallows utiliser "dieux" est trop fort je pense. Ce qu'il y a c'est que pour shinigami il faut comprendre dieu dans un le sens un parmi d'autre et non pas le "dieu unique" comme pour les religions monothéistes. En fait effectivement en français on dirait plutôt des saints mais je trouve que sa sonne pas terrible.

Après on peut discuter de la traduction de deathly par : "de la mort"... C'est pas vraiment correct mais sa sonne mieux que de dire par exemple : "répandeurs de mort".

Bon sa vaut ce que sa vaut  (c'est à  dire surement pas grand chose parce  qu'il faut encore que sa colle avec l'histoire éventuelle mais bon...)

Voilà !


----------



## RuK

My snap-to, instant understanding as a formerly English person is that J.R. means "holy places" (hallows, sanctuaries) that could be lethal. _Sanctuaires mortels. _


----------



## Cath.S.

RuK said:


> My snap-to, instant understanding as a formerly English person is that J.R. means "holy places" (hallows, sanctuaries) that could be lethal. _Sanctuaires mortels. _


Tout comme Benjovie (bienvenue au forum ) je préfère nettement _de la mort_, le ton est beaucoup plus adapté à ce type de littérature pour jeunes.

_Harry Potter et les sanctuaires de la mort_ est d'ailleurs le titre que j'avais proposé plus haut.


----------



## Beobachter

Odonate said:


> I think we can play on the 2 meanings and that is the subtility.
> But you are right. Just one will be the good one.


 

I would say that the most common meaning of "deathly"--and the most likely one in this context, I think--is "of, relating to, or suggestive of death." It does not necessarily imply causation or necessity (although it could). So I wonder if "mortel" really fits. I would think "de la mort" is acceptable, but is there no more direct translation of "deathly" that carries the same connotations as in English? How would you distinguish the translation from "the Hallows of Death," for instance?


----------



## DaiSmallcoal

The more I think about this - it's funny, because Ms Rowling has picked a slightly Gothic old english phrase, Deathly HALLOWS, which frankly  can mean almost anything she wants it to mean. 

So after all this discussion around the head of a needle,  her interpretation of "Hallows" will only be made clear upon publication, when perhaps a few translations will need revising ?


----------



## Antonius

As I said before, the best translation I found on the web (link above) is:
* "Harry Potter et les reliques de mort"*

Hallows is an ancient English word referring to a priceless, magical and quest-worth items


----------



## Cath.S.

Le livre sera intitulé
_Harry Potter et le cimetière des souvenirs_. 
J'ai trouvé cette info sur le site en français de J. K. Rowling, dans la rubrique _Rumeurs._


----------



## veuve noire

lol
 
La traduction que je préfère est " Harry Potter et les reliques mortelles"  Aprés tout, les horcruxes sont en quelque sorte des reliques, alors ça convient plutôy bien


----------



## Jocaste

This is the title of the seventh Harry Potter book : _Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows_.
Does anyone has an idea about the meaning ?

I'd attempt : "_Les saints de la Mort_" because of "_Hallows_" which meant "_La Toussaint_" in singular but I'm not convinced 

Thanks in advance


----------



## tuaillon

"Je ne comprends pas du tout pourquoi sur certains sites français sur Harry Potter ils traduisent ça par " mortels sanctifiés" pcq "deathly" est un adjectif! et pas du tout un nom...ou alors je me trompe mais je trouve ça aberrant.=> en plus hallows est un nom v_v' et pas un adjectif"

depuis quand doit-on traduire un nom par un nom...???? et la transposition dans tout ça!!!


----------



## Cath.S.

tuaillon said:


> "Je ne comprends pas du tout pourquoi sur certains sites français sur Harry Potter ils traduisent ça par " mortels sanctifiés" pcq "deathly" est un adjectif! et pas du tout un nom...ou alors je me trompe mais je trouve ça aberrant.=> en plus hallows est un nom v_v' et pas un adjectif"
> 
> depuis quand doit-on traduire un nom par un nom...???? et la transposition dans tout ça!!!


Tu as bien raison de le souligner, Tuaillon,  je ne crois pas que ce principe soit enseigné ailleurs que dans les cours de traduction, ce qui est fort dommage, on devrait l'inculquer à tout étudiant d'une langue étrangère dès le début, àma.


----------



## Nami.K

Hello there!
En ce qui concerne la traduction du dernier tome "Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows", je propose :
"Harry Potter et les Reliques des Ténèbres" parce que "de la mort" ou "mortelles" me heurtent un peu l'oreille interne! Et puis pour la deuxième école, ça fonctionne aussi:
"Harry Potter et les Sanctuaires des Ténèbres"
Je préfère tout de même la première solution! Non?


----------



## Cath.S.

egueule said:


> Le livre sera intitulé
> _Harry Potter et le cimetière des souvenirs_.
> J'ai trouvé cette info sur le site en français de J. K. Rowling, dans la rubrique _Rumeurs._


Comme l'avait fait justement remarquer Geve dans un message qui a été supprimé, *cette information est erronée* et a été démentie par la rédaction de ce même site, il me semble essentiel de le souligner afin de ne pas induire les usagers du forum en erreur. 

Je prie (de nouveau) ceux qui ont cru cette information authentique de m'excuser de ne pas avoir effectué les vérifications nécessaires, et je remercie Geve d'avoir rétabli la vérité, servant ainsi _l'intérêt général._


----------



## Soph68

hello!

I just saw the the title of the seventh Harry Potter would be: "Harry Potter and the deathly hallows". 

How would you translate this into french?

Thank you.


----------



## Tatzingo

Soph68 said:


> hello!
> 
> I just saw the the title of the seventh Harry Potter would be: "Harry Potter and the deathly hallows".
> 
> How would you translate this into french?
> 
> Thank you.



Hi Soph68,

"Hallow" as a verb has the following definition; "to render holy by means of religious rites" - "Deathly hallows" would then appear to be an oxymoron, two conflicting ideas...

I can't provide a translation but i hope that explanation helps to a degree.

Tatz.


----------



## Soph68

Thank you for indicating me the thread... quite interesting indeed!
Not easy to explain to my son (8 years old)....


----------



## polgara

Et que pensez-vous de "Harry Potter et les Reliques Mortuaires" ?


----------



## SamChaos

Pourquoi penser uniquement aux Horcruxes?
De plus ces reliques ont déjà un nom, et Hallows pourrait aussi faire référence à des personnes, des saints; il faut peut etre voir par là un groupe de fanatiques.
Donc cela pourrait faire:
- Harry Potter et les pretres de la mort.
ou
- Harry Potter et les prieurs de la mort.


----------



## Jocaste

Hm ... maybe "_*Les Reliques de la Mort*_" ----> Take a look at this !
Is this true ? Dunno 
Some fan websites have confirmed this, but is this official ?
I've read an official confirmation from Gallimard would take place on Thursday. Let's way then !


----------



## Zhorg

j'aime la traduction de egueul
"Harry Potter et les sanctuaires de la mort"


----------



## pitchou

Antonius said:


> Interresting analysis (french and English):
> analyse intéressante:
> 
> He ends up with a very convincing solution for the translation.
> 
> futureblogs.com/acerberos/?p=200612262020549


 

Really interesting indeed! 

check this out for confirmation
"Du côté Français, les editions Gallimard ont annoncé Mardi 5 Juin 2007 le titre officiel (Harry Potter et les reliques de la mort) ainsi que sa date de parution : le 26 Octobre 2007"


----------



## Jocaste

Confirmation !
En français, la traduction de "_the Deathly Hallows_" sonne vraiment bizarre


----------



## orlando09

I've not read it, so it all depends on what the author means by it, as has been said. Neither are common words in English. Deathly = associated with death (usually used figuratively). Most common use would perhaps be "there was a deathly silence/hush" perhaps after a person makes some very shocking remark in company (perhaps also, but rare, "he was deathly pale"= he was very pale/like a dying person - perhaps from shock). Suggests the "silence of the tomb" I guess. Hallows - no common use at all, however hallowed is an old world for holy - e.g. on hallowed ground = on holy/blessed ground (such as in a church). Also the day of Halloween comes originally from the old phrase All Hallows Eve - All Hallows here referring to All Saints day (la Toussaint). I suppose JKR just thought it sounded interesting/mysterious.. as for the ideal translation...


----------



## Jocaste

orlando09 said:


> I suppose JKR just thought it sounded interesting/mysterious.


There's nothing really mysterious in the French translation


----------



## tilt

Jocaste said:


> There's nothing really mysterious in the French translation


Nothing?
Relics are supposed to come from people who have been living, not from the death itself. I wonder what death relics could look like, indeed.


----------



## orlando09

tilt said:


> Nothing?
> Relics are supposed to come from people who have been living, not from the death itself. I wonder what death relics could look like, indeed.


 
Yes, I suppose this French name is similarly unusual.. all _might_ be clearer on reading it I suppose.. (i.e. we might be able to see what it's actually referring to)


----------



## frogeater_34

to follow up on the question, how will you translate the last Harry Potter novel "deadly hollow"? I try to translate it to my 9-years old daugther as "l'esprit mortel" and then figured out that the french translation of the novel will be "les reliques de la mort".
Any guess?


----------



## mgarizona

Is the 'hollow' in the title a place?


----------



## frogeater_34

I have no idea. The novel is not yet published. Sorry but I cant be more precise.


----------



## Intertwined

C'est désormais officiel, le 7e tome s'intitulera *Harry Potter et les reliques de la mort ! 

*Source : Amazon.fr


----------



## tilt

Intertwined said:


> C'est désormais officiel, le 7e tome s'intitulera *Harry Potter et les reliques de la mort !
> 
> *Source : Amazon.fr


Pitchou l'a annoncé le 6 juin, il y a 8 jours ! 
Merci quand même !


----------



## Antonius

As from what i heard, the translators of the book (Ménard for French) will be free to select another, more appropriate, title. "relics of death" is simply a title given by JKR to ease editors' task (how advertise in their language if they don't understand the title)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

tilt said:


> Pitchou *Jocaste *l'a annoncé le 6 juin, il y a 8 jours !
> Merci quand même !


This is a far less intriguing title though...


----------



## DaiSmallcoal

for me as a native English speaker:-

"Deathly Hallows" brings an image of a large Gothic ,creepy church with graves spookily open at night and  a crypt,   and owls hooting 
a sort of younger version of  a "Hammer"  horror film

reliques de la mort ?     the ghosts would die laughing !


----------



## QBU

How would you translate Hallow? Is it "âmes errantes"?
I wonder how to translate the title of the last Harry Potter.
Thanks
Catherine


----------



## cropje_jnr

_Harry Potter et les reliques de la mort._

I still don't know what a "hallow" is, and nor does anyone in my family 

Any explanation would be, let me assure you, immensely appreciated.


----------



## QBU

Thank you. I have seen the title in French but I am still wondering: it has the same root as Halloween. That's why I guessed "âmes errantes" but I have no clue if I am correct.
Catherine


----------



## Lothenon *Pethdan*

Hi there !

Hallow is translated in the book title "reliques", but it's a more subtile sense, not really translatable in french, or even in Modern English...

I found this word while learning Saxon,; in which hallow is _"hálgian"

=)
_


----------



## livvie

I've also believed it mean holy or blessed.  AS in Hallowed be his name in the OUr Father.  I found this :  Main Entry: hal·low
  Pronunciation: 'ha-(")lO
  Function: transitive verb
  Etymology: Middle English halowen, from Old English hAlgian, from hAlig holy -- more at HOLY
  1 : to make holy or set apart for holy use
  2 : to respect greatly : VENERATE
  synonym see DEVOTE

  Main Entry: hallow
  Function: noun
  obsolete : a saint, a shrine, or a relic
  usage Hallow as a noun has been rarely used for the past several hundred years and is considered obsolete except as a component in words such as Halloween and Allhallows. It is not listed in most dictionaries but has been added to this database because of the renewed interest in it sparked by the publication of J.K. Rowling's Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows.


----------



## Lothenon *Pethdan*

Thanks for all these explanations !


----------



## BigRedDog

QBU said:


> How would you translate Hallow? Is it "âmes errantes"?
> I wonder how to translate the title of the last Harry Potter.
> Thanks
> Catherine



*Lémures* would be quite ideal except for the fact that "harry potter et les lémures" would have everybody wondering what the heck is Harry doing in Madagascar


----------



## tilt

Note that the translation _reliques de la mort_ has been given by J. K. Rowling herself.


----------

